

Ask HN: Why is new Facebook profile hated so much? - rblion

I don't see how it is worse off than the previous version. It looks more appealing, has more color, and it CAN show more depth to the person, if used properly. What is wrong with it?
======
tdoggette
People do this every time Facebook changes anything. People make groups (on
Facebook, of course) protesting it, nerds point out the new ways it can expose
personal data, and Facebook ignores it all.

